# So I'm On Leave



## shabbar (12/5/14)

Finally on leave , booked a house boat on the vaal for a week , gonna try my luck at fishing . 

Have all my batteries fully charged , 3 tanks full and a full bottle of vm4 just for incase . relaxing week ahead .


hope everyone has a lekker week ahead

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan (12/5/14)

Enjoy the holiday @shabar - looks really lekker!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (12/5/14)

Thanks . Its freeeeeeezing on the water brrrr .


----------



## Andre (12/5/14)

Enjoy, that looks the life.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (12/5/14)

Nothing like a good wife and a hot drink that can make the brrr go away

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/5/14)

Nice! Enjoy it buddy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (12/5/14)

So jealous right now.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (12/5/14)

That looks awesome man, enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/14)

I will need a full report back! I'm fishing inter-provincials on the Vaal River later this year so all info on the bass welcome!

For tips on fishing the Vaal talk to @vaalboy as he is a boffin on that stretch of water! Hence his forum name!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shabbar (12/5/14)

Thanks


johan said:


> Nothing like a good wife and a hot drink that can make the brrr go away



Definitely . You forgetting something else ????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (12/5/14)

just keep a lookout for the vaal monster

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (13/5/14)

shabbar said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> Definitely . You forgetting something else ????



I didn't want be offensive to all the sensitive members  after all I'm a gentleman

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (13/5/14)

Enjoy it @shabbar 

That looks really amazing!!!

What a wonderful idea of doing something different. Let us know how it went


----------



## Riaz (13/5/14)

looks real relaxing!!

enjoy buddy


----------



## annemarievdh (13/5/14)

@shabbar 

I'm so jealous!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (17/5/14)

Im back !!!

Awesome trip indeed , despite the cold .

Most beautiful sunsets I've seen , 
Great fishing and thee most exquisite homes I've ever seen . The one dude has 22 Ferraris ,and travels on his helicopter . 

Will be posting pics soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/5/14)

Welcome back. Hope you are well rested - many unread posts to go through!


----------



## shabbar (17/5/14)

Thanks Andre , 4275 to be exact . Eish gonna take a while to get through them all


----------



## shabbar (17/5/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (17/5/14)

not bad for first time fishing , 3 of the 7 caught . 
@Rob Fisher @vaalboy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (17/5/14)

4 story glass house ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (17/5/14)

the jetty of macdonald - the guy with the ferraris and helicopter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (17/5/14)

a house called duckpoint , on the millionaires bend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (17/5/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (17/5/14)

how does she steer?


----------



## shabbar (17/5/14)

pretty well for a 8.5m boat , its huge ! could do with a bigger motor tho , a 40hp on a 2.5 ton boat


----------



## ET (17/5/14)

ah little ol grannies with walkers overtaking you then


----------



## shabbar (17/5/14)

Haha yeah , doubt they were made to go fast tho , theres speedboats for that


----------



## Andre (17/5/14)

That boat looks a much cozier house than those glass palaces.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/5/14)

Ahhh capasurus's. Nice one. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------

